

Yahoo webmail sucks - enterx

This is outrageous. Hilarious. Idiotic. Unbelievable.
======
sidcool
And what's your point here? I can see that they have borrowed much of their
design from Gmail. But there is no use complaining here.

~~~
enterx
The point is in the amount of users (~400M) that use it and the developers
that make it. Yahoo's webmail isn't really a rocket science and any decent
developer could make it work at least. The point is in the company that
doesn't care.

